# My First Build



## BuzzGlo

So my first coil 

1.6 ohms ( wanted a 1 ohm) 
vaping at 20watts

Its slow to heat up but on a long pull the flavours and density of vape is Good. Enjoying this on with the cheap liquids I was ready to throw down the drain.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jakey

very nice bro. my first coil looked like second hand braces

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Very nice man.
None of my coils have ever looked that good


----------



## Jakey

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Very nice man.
> None of my coils have ever looked that good


if you see his second pic. looks like he used the pink hairbrush technique to wrap. think thats his trick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Jakey said:


> if you see his second pic. looks like he used the pink hairbrush technique to wrap. think thats his trick.



lol!

Oh yes of coarse. Need to get one.


----------



## Gizmo

Very nice coiling.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Thats a superb coil.

Teach me your ways senpai ^^,


----------



## free3dom

You went clapton on your first coil....holy crap, well done...has to be a entry in the vapeness book of records 

Great coiling...and don't be afraid to push a bit more power through that bad boy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

solid build nice one


----------



## Yiannaki

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 24876
> View attachment 24877
> 
> 
> So my first coil
> 
> 1.6 ohms ( wanted a 1 ohm)
> vaping at 20watts
> 
> Its slow to heat up but on a long pull the flavours and density of vape is Good. Enjoying this on with the cheap liquids I was ready to throw down the drain.



Wow! A Clapton as your first build 

Super coiling there man!

I know that if you use a Clapton made up of: a single strand 28g, wrapped with 32g and do 5 spaced wraps. You'll be sitting at 1ohm.

Don't be afraid to push the power up on that guy. He might appear to be a harmless 1.6 ohm but I'm sure its a great vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Cool build buddy!

i see you using that clapton wire i gave you 

so its a single strand 32g wrapped with 36g wire incase anyone was curious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo

Jakey said:


> if you see his second pic. looks like he used the pink hairbrush technique to wrap. think thats his trick.



Thanks guys, My wife warned me that hairbrush would be an issue. One should always listen to ones wife (facepalm)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @BuzzGlo - thats a buzzing damn fine coil for your first!
Congrats
A coil master in the making...


----------



## Puff&Pass

BuzzGlo said:


> View attachment 24876
> View attachment 24877
> 
> 
> So my first coil
> 
> 1.6 ohms ( wanted a 1 ohm)
> vaping at 20watts
> 
> Its slow to heat up but on a long pull the flavours and density of vape is Good. Enjoying this on with the cheap liquids I was ready to throw down the drain.


 Looks good mate, very neat.


----------



## Gert_Koen

My first go at a Clapton.
0.4 Ohm 3 Wraps.
30G around 26G. Using Odin and KUI and Sony VTC4.
2mm I.D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Looks like a solid vape to me...njoy your building mate.


----------

